# Suppliers of Christian Heat Transfers



## digitalark (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi

I currently order transfers from Pro World.

However, I have seen some designs in the UK that are based on social media, modern trends i.e. gracebook, iGod, etc and wondered if anyone new where these could be purchased wholesale?

Many thanks

Simon
digital ark web design solutions, Colchester


----------



## animarket (Jul 8, 2010)

Unfortunately, I have done some searching on this same topic. Pro World seems to carry the most. There are some really 'low quality' designs out there on some transfer sites.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

digitalark said:


> Hi
> 
> I currently order transfers from Pro World.
> 
> ...


Airwavesinc.com sells the transfers wholesale.

Inspirational Heat Transfers - Air Waves, Inc.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, and we distribute the entire selection from AirWaves, and others.


----------

